# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  some projectiles

## Smiddy

i have
28x 7mm 139gr sst
347x 22cal 50gr vmax (hbn coated)
50x 7mm 160gr Accubond
118x 22 cal 55gr Hornady SPs
108x 6.5mm 120gr GMX

i want
130gr 6.5 Surrocos/accubonds
140gr 6.5 VLD hunting
105gr 6mm VLD hunting
162gr 7mm Amax
105/95gr 6mm Targex

cheers

----------


## baldbob

Bring me the 120 gmx.... I have millons a 105 targex....

----------


## Neckshot

what other 6mm targex you got? that you might consider selling.

----------


## R93

> i have
> 28x 7mm 139gr sst
> 347x 22cal 50gr vmax (hbn coated)
> 50x 7mm 160gr Accubond
> 118x 22 cal 55gr Hornady SPs
> 108x 6.5mm 120gr GMX
> 
> i want
> 130gr 6.5 Surrocos/accubonds
> ...


May be keen on the v max? Who coated them for you? I will buy them. coz I do not want too part with any swifts, I plan to stockpile as many as I can.

----------


## veitnamcam

> May be keen on the v max? Who coated them for you? I will buy them. coz I do not want too part with any swifts, I *plan to stockpile as many as I can.*


Do you know something we dont?

----------


## R93

No, not at all. I just love the things.
But If they ever discontinue them I wont be worried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Smiddy

Kiwi Greg coated them, there yours

----------


## R93

> Kiwi Greg coated them, there yours


Sweet! I have a qty of 7mm 120 HP I can give ya. Good for something I expect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Smiddy

Nah don't need em, some local coast knowledge will do  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Nah don't need em, some local coast knowledge will do


Thats never a problem mate. Catch up with you if your in Hoki in the nxt few weeks.
Im itching to get out for a cham or something bigger. Always good to have someone to carry the spoils.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------

